# Habistat Temperature Thermostat and 60w Basking Lamp



## MudaThuka (Jun 28, 2011)

...am new to this and was just wondering if they work together, I've tried looking but can't seem to find any info on it

Cheers.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

what type of thermostat is it? if its a matstat it wont work/be good for your lamp, if its a dimmer/pulse it will work


----------



## MudaThuka (Jun 28, 2011)

It just says Habistat Temperature Thermostat lol

here's a link to the product, it does state heat mats and other low powered heating devices but I don't really know if it comes under that catagory

Habistat: Thermostats & Heat Mats. The climate control Specialists


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh xD i THINK its a on/off stat which means it isnt really sauitable for lights

I THINK but wait for others to say otherwise xD


----------



## MudaThuka (Jun 28, 2011)

lol cool will do thanks for your help


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

whats is best is if you buy a Dimming thermostat for a incadescent bulb. Haqbistat make them aswell. 

Habistat: Thermostats & Heat Mats. The climate control Specialists

this is the one you wanna get, Try surrey pet supplies. think they are cheapest unless you can pick on eup second hand


----------



## MudaThuka (Jun 28, 2011)

Ah nice one, will get one when I get paid, thank you very much


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

thething84 said:


> whats is best is if you buy a Dimming thermostat for a incadescent bulb. Haqbistat make them aswell.
> 
> Habistat: Thermostats & Heat Mats. The climate control Specialists
> 
> this is the one you wanna get, Try surrey pet supplies. think they are cheapest unless you can pick on eup second hand


as above, definately need a dimming stat for light bulb. the one originally mentioned is best used on heat mats.


----------

